# Who's ready for a laugh? http://www.wisdompanel.com/photos/profile/6401.html



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Please leave comment http://www.wisdompanel.com/photos/profile/6401.html
What breeds make up Havana White?
The Wisdom Panel™ Insights computer algorithm performed over seven million calculations using 11 different models
(from a single breed to complex combinations of breeds) to predict the most likely combination of pure and mixed
breed dogs in the last 3 ancestral generations that best fit the DNA marker pattern observed in Havana White. The
ancestry chart depicting the best statistical result of this analysis is shown in the picture below.

*Miniature Poodle Mix crossed with Portuguese Water Dog Mix*

*Breed detected, however at a lower confidence. Such results are not included in accuracy calculations.
What does the Mixed Breed Ancestor mean for my dog?
We have identified for you the 5 next best breed matches which appeared in the analysis of your dog's DNA. One or
more of these breeds could have contributed to the genetic makeup of the ancestors indicated by the mixed breed
icon. The breeds are listed by the relative strength of each result in our analysis with the most likely at the top of the
list. There could also be a breed or breeds present in the mixed breed component that we cannot detect with our
current database of purebred dogs.

American Eskimo Dog 4.24% - Nordic dog
Coton de Tulear 3.58% YES I Guess she carries these traits strong?
Dachshund 3.15%
Silky Terrier 2.82%
Chihuahua 2.66%

I have already sent photos and have asked them to re-check, it has only been a wk and they said it could take up to 3.

This is a poodle/ water dog hahahah a mini poo po and sometimes she is hehe

(sorry Vana)

but no maltese or havanese ?!?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I am going to have to look up what the water dog looks like! My sister has a American Eskimo and vana does not look like him  Well I can say part poodle and the coton may be on the right track. I wounder if the Cotons have those beautiful eyes that she has? I just looked up the Portuguese water dog they are so cute!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.akc.org/breeds/portuguese_water_dog/

she's a POOPO lmbo


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I guess the white color is dominant. The Porties are usually a bit taller. So I guess the a miniature Poodle? These things really don't work. My friend did this as a lark for her Poodle it came back Beagle/Basset Hound.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

A client of mine had a Portugese Water Dog and she looks nothing like him. He also was tall enough for his nose to be crotch height. ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

And ususally is...
Glad did not do the DNA testing with Sir Winston...he thinks he is a Shih Tzu mixed with Lowchen or TT, and so be it.. Whatever Havana is darling!!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

My friend has two havanese and a Portuguege Water Dog and I have always said she looks like a giant havanese. (the dog, not my friend )She's adorable but huge! My sister has a Coton and he looks a lot like a havanese.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

*snort* the DNA testing is always good for a laugh. 
Our family has a running joke. Whenever my hubby sees a cute dog, he says, "Ooo, look! What kind of dog is that?" We answer, "brown." or white, black, yellowish...


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow! Poodle and portuguese water dog and no curls? She looks nothing like either, but she's adorable!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

so I guess Vana has some growing to do hahaha- they can get up to 65 lbs! Bo the Presidential dog is a porti. 

It said to share the results with my vet- can't wait for that

here is what it says Vana is made up of:


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

oh through in a little of these 2 just to be safe


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

We are gonna start her in swimming classes :biggrin1:

and you know she is part Nortic dog- she just loves the cold hahaha

coton - yes I see that

Poodle- should I shave her to breed standards ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, we love Vana no matter what she is!!!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Well, we love Vana no matter what she is!!!


us too! and this forum has been so so great


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is pretty darn funny! Crazy result!

Kara


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

please leave a comment :
http://www.wisdompanel.com/photos/profile/6401.html


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jenny, I don't know... I really think the Chi must be the dominant breed, don'cha think? ound: 

But, if she's a PooPo, I certainly hope the mom was the Porti of the pair! :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

Everytime I bathe my dog, I realize how small he is without the hair. The fur makes him big and without that I think he would not look so adorable but anyways I still love him.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

I think I found Vana's dad hahahaha:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I actually do not think she is a havanese at all....but more likely a mixed breed,such as a malti-poo,a yorkie-poo or something on that order.Maybe a shih-poo?

As crazy as the DNA results were....with a mixed breed,you could actually have many of those dogs in her lineage.

These people who breed all these mixes throw 2 dogs together,get puppies and sell them off based on "cuteness". If the cute factor is there-the quicker they sell and a repeat breeding ensues. If not--they change it up a bit and try something new. It really is so very sad....the breeding pair I mean.

It appears you adore her and that is what really matters.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie said:


> I actually do not think she is a havanese at all....but more likely a mixed breed,such as a malti-poo,a yorkie-poo or something on that order.Maybe a shih-poo?
> 
> As crazy as the DNA results were....with a mixed breed,you could actually have many of those dogs in her lineage.
> 
> ...


no maltese, no shih tzu, no yorkie in the mix!
I was told that even a "pure bred" wouldn't show one breed! She does show coton which is very similar to havs....and we do adore her


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

new response from Mars

Dear Jenny;

Thank you for your response back and I'm sorry that our explanation was not satisfactory regarding Havana White's results. I would like to escalate your concerns to our science team for review and once the review is complete, you will be contacted to discuss their findings. I will also have them double check the Coton de Tulear which appeared not on the main report but on the additional breeds page.

We thank for the additional photos of Havana White and will attach these to her ticket as well as the original ones you sent. The reason that our policy is to obtain a photo is to try to understand whether there has been a sample mix-up in the laboratory or if a computer algorithm generated breed signature mismatch is to blame. Also, if the scientists deem that there were not any mix-ups, they can often find traits in the pictures that match certain breeds in the reports and scientifically explain those results to the customer and/or vet.


----------

